
Snakisms - pimlottc
https://pippinbarr.github.io/SNAKISMS/
======
CaseyJParker
There are so many completely novel flavors and shades possible with the
apparently blank canvas that is snake (I'd rather see it called Nibbles...). I
certainly like the philosophy names. Even more, I appreciate that the game
somehow behaves in a ways that, in each case, can only be responded to with a
bit of delight, and a sense of "I don't know what I was expecting ..."

It really made me think about how important a well-structured philosophy
really is in creating a game, story, interface, and a lot of other things! One
needs to understand their own view of the universe in order to create another
one effectively, I imagine.

